# Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong has taken charge



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.













						Kim Jong-Un 'is in a coma and his sister is set to take control'
					

Chang Song-min, an ex-aide to late-South Korean president Kim Dae-jung, claimed the regime is hiding the truth about Kim Kim Jong Un's deteriorating health




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				













						Kim Jong Un reportedly in a coma as his sister Kim Yo Jong takes control
					

North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un has fallen into a coma, a former South Korean official is claiming on the heels of reports that the northern leader has ceded some of his power to his younger sist…




					nypost.com


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 23, 2020)

Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...


Don't be silly.  NoKo is the Democrat business plan.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...
> ...


And Trump loves Kim and the Democrats business plan then.


----------



## daveman (Aug 23, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You lead a rich fantasy life.


----------



## JLW (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t worry Donald, you will always  have those love letters with Kim to cherish.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 23, 2020)

Didn't Kim Jong-Un have some of his other family members executed? Of was that his father Kim Jong-Il? And how did she manage to put him in a coma?


----------



## White 6 (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't happen to a nicer little Communist dictator piece of $hit.  Donnie is probably heart broken.  Dang, I hope he doesn't fly white house flags and half mast if Lil Kim goes to be with the ancestors.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 23, 2020)

This is getting to turn into a SNL routine....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 23, 2020)

WTF?
The dudes only 36!!!


----------



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Didn't Kim Jong-Un have some of his other family members executed? Of was that his father Kim Jong-Il? And how did she manage to put him in a coma?


Kim Jong Un has Type 1 Diabetes that probably hasn't been handled the way it should have been. Kim Jong Un had his uncle executed by an artillery piece.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF?
> The dudes only 36!!!


Mishandled Type 1 Diabetes


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...







Nah, it's a really poor, and sad fantasy life.  But, if true expect a new wave of violence as she takes firm control.

And the reports are she is even more vicious than him.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


She'll probably eliminate Kim Jong Un's wife and child to secure her power


----------



## westwall (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...







Yup.  They will be first to be shot out of the cannon.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Kim Jong-Un have some of his other family members executed? Of was that his father Kim Jong-Il? And how did she manage to put him in a coma?
> ...



Kim does like to use anti-aircraft guns on his enemies and rivals and recently he used one on a top general. But in the case of his uncle and his family, they were put in cages with a pack of starving dogs. Helluva way to go, being eaten alive.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 23, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Democrats are garbage.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 23, 2020)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...
> ...


Lol, is that why tRump publicly proclaimed his love for Kim?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 23, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Maybe he just likes fat boys. They squeal like little pigs.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 23, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Keep your friends close - your enemies closer. Read The Art Of War sometime dumbass.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeonmi Park's interview was published on youtube today so the powers to be in N. Korea probably decided the gig is up on missing fat boy.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Lol, where does it say to fall in love with the enemies?

I have read it, it was required reading in fact.

It doesn't say fall in love with your enemies, BTW.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 23, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You're a fool.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Lol, you're an orange lipped, excuse making, tRumpling.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Yeonmi Park's interview was published on youtube today so the powers to be in N. Korea probably decided the gig is up on missing fat boy.


We will be seeing another video on Youtube of mourners screaming and crying rolling around in the streets


----------



## JLW (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Here they are holding each other close.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 23, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I'm a conservative patriot. You're garbage. See the difference?


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 23, 2020)

BigDave said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?
> ...


And he's obese. And he's a lush. He's been rumored to drink more than Hilary Clinton.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 23, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Is that you on the left? You are a worthless leftist traitor - correct?


----------



## JLW (Aug 23, 2020)

[


SmokeALib said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


LOL..You are neither a real conservative nor a patriot.


----------



## JLW (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Look at ya you friggin  waste of human skin dumbass..you can’t even look at a humorous meme without pissing in your pants. Of course, there is a reason for that. You are just another Putin pussy who loves authoritarians. C’mon man, admit you really do love Kim just as Trump does. Stop the charade.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Lol, no.

You're just another tRumpling idiot.


----------



## JLW (Aug 23, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


He is beyond moronic Just look at his idiotic name for heaven’s sake.


----------



## beautress (Aug 23, 2020)

I was hoping N Korea would work things out with S. Korea to bring a lasting peace. We've been trying times with Korea for 70 years. Maybe more.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 23, 2020)

/





beautress said:


> I was hoping N Korea would work things out with S. Korea to bring a lasting peace. We've been trying times with Korea for 70 years. Maybe more.


Kim Yo Jong could be the most dangerous North Korean ruler in their history it's been said that she's a vicious ruthless person.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the problem is - what is actually left of the country to be ruthless with?









						Kim Jong Un orders pet dogs to be confiscated in North Korean capital
					

North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un has ordered pet dogs to be confiscated in the country’s capital, saying the pooches represent Western “decadence’’ — but their owners fear Fido is really headed fo…




					nypost.com
				




they are resorting to perhaps eating their pets now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



DERP

Of all the lies you commies have crafted to slander Trump, that is the dumbest.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

Kim Jong-un has 'been in coma for MONTHS and his recent appearances were fake'
					

KIM Jong-un has been in a coma for months and all his recent appearances were fake, a South Korean diplomat claims. The dictator, 36, has rarely been seen in public this year, with rumours circulat…




					www.thesun.ie


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2020)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You live in the land of denial.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I am a communist who hides his communistic enslavement of the politburo by being a capitalist. Dasvidanya


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2020)

Could all be a fake incident to see reactions and to make Kim a God like human.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I am sure that Trump doesn't like you calling his boyfriend names.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...


jealousy will get you nowhere....just saying


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...
> ...


Yes Trump should really check in his libido.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


another intelligent comment by a demoncrat.  go figure,  well thought out


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


unless you are his........how could you be sure?  did BEIJING joe say so?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 24, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Lol, where does it say to fall in love with the enemies?







__





						Matthew 5:44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you,
					





					www.biblehub.com
				




I love you too, Creepy!  That doesn't men I have "fallen in love" with you.  Grow the fuck up!


----------



## White 6 (Aug 24, 2020)

White 6 said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


Surprising I got a thumbs down on that.  Does it mean you know of nicer little Communist dictator pieces of $hit or that you hope Donnie honors his friend him by lowering the flags?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 24, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Surprising I got a thumbs down on that.


Actually, you got two!


White 6 said:


> Does it mean you know of nicer little Communist dictator pieces of $hit or that you hope Donnie honors his friend him by lowering the flags?


No.  It means we disagree with you.  Deal with it!


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

iceberg said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > /
> ...


North Korea still has a huge army


----------



## iceberg (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


they gonna blow up some more water?


----------



## White 6 (Aug 24, 2020)

asaratis said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprising I got a thumbs down on that.
> ...


Oh, just hurts your feelings.  How did you feel when he started talking about the "love letters"?  Wasn't me that was exchanging love letters. Just like is wasn't me that praised Putin for his "very strong leadership of his country" , just like it was not me the praise  Prince Mohammed Bin Salman, over breakfast with him in June of 2019.  Try not to be so sensitive to everyone else noticing what Donnie says.  Just because "the stable genius" speaks and pronounces admiration, does not mean you are required to support his every word and take offense if everyone else quotes what he says in shock, that an American President could voice support for our enemies and the enemies of the free world.  It just sounds so un-American, so we are shocked and embarrassed for him and for us, as he speaks these things.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 24, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


That deserves recognition................LOLOL


----------



## Pawn-King-Nine (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, then Kim Yo Jong would be the first female dictator  (dictatress ?)  in history.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 24, 2020)

Didn't Oblammy say NK was numero uno crisis to face Trump
Who was the only president to set foot on NK soil...BAWWWHAHA.....Yeah that was tough....lolol

Next thing Abdullah Farook Obama said was FLYNN was the next threat..BAWWWHAHA..................No Odummer, Flynn is a huge threat to you..........BAWWWWHAHAHA


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden is in a coma too btw.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

Pawn-King-Nine said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


If and when Kim Jong Un dies President Trump needs to have talks with Kim Yo Jong when she's solidified her power to see what we can expect from her.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 24, 2020)

Pawn-King-Nine said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


Correction. There was one.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 24, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Oh, just hurts your feelings.


No need to reword what I said, Whitey.  I disagree with you regarding President Trump being heartbroken.  I do not believe that you hope he doesn't fly our flags half staff.  Likely, you hope he does so you can flap you gums again in denigration.

Regarding Putin, if you don't think being a dictator epitomizes strong leadership, you're truly an idiot.  Funny that President Trump maintains sanctions against Russia.  Putin can rule with a strong iron fist over his own people, he can assassinate his political opponents, but he can't control President Trump.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


says the rep from the side that screamed RUSSIA for years and still thinks they can impeach 45.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 24, 2020)

It is interesting to see so much passion in a thread with no substantiation of its premise.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 24, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> It is interesting to see so much passion in a thread with no substantiation of its premise.


Agreed.  I, too would like to see unquestionable substantiation.  I look forward to it.  They were writing the little $hit off earlier in the year also.  Being raised and still living to this day as an unapologetic anti-communist and despising all dictators whether of Communist Party control or the divine right of kings, I will not have any Christian regrets if he parts the mortal coil, no matter how much our president treasures their friendship and their exchange of "love letters".


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Riddance to that Communist Ass Hat.  Problem is the DPRK will remain a Communist State under the sister.  Dynastic Communism is still Communism.  Any word how his BFF 45 feeling his butt hole buddy getting ready a dirt nap?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 24, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> It is interesting to see so much passion in a thread with no substantiation of its premise.


This thread is closed minded!


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

asaratis said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to see so much passion in a thread with no substantiation of its premise.
> ...


What?????????????????


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Astrostar (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish that would happen here!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NoKo was having thoughts about leaving the CCP Plantation


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


Biden already is diminished, leave the fucking guy alone!


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


>



Fascist Republicans love Putin's Rent Boy 45.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another dead god. Maybe his holiness shudda pooped once in awhile


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 24, 2020)

Food Coma?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...


You’re such a lowlife. This has nothing to do with Trump. But you’re so obsessed.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...
> ...


To the left, EVERYTHING is about Trump. As long as its negative


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2020)

We'll never get a total of the actual number of murders by this family. Kinda like the Clintons!


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> It is interesting to see so much passion in a thread with no substantiation of its premise.


Keep hope alive!


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Food Coma?


It probably had to do with Kim Jong Un's Type One Diabetes


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


No big deal,Trump will grab her pussy and that will be that!


----------



## beautress (Aug 24, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


No it won't. Your little fat lie will be taken to the miscreant Democrats in the House, who will impeach President on your false statement. Can't a single one of you cut the crap.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Remember how the leftist media slobbered over her in the Seoul Olympics?  Not at all surprising, really.  The left loves them some dictators.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 24, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Didn't Kim Jong-Un have some of his other family members executed? Of was that his father Kim Jong-Il? And how did she manage to put him in a coma?


Perhaps what goes around comes around.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I don't remember that.  I do remember, however, the left sucking his sister's dick.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Yeonmi Park's interview was published on youtube today so the powers to be in N. Korea probably decided the gig is up on missing fat boy.
> ...


...or else.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becareful, we've been through this before, and wouldn't ya know "KIMMIES ALIVVVVVVEEEE"....


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


This may come as a shock to you -- and probably will -- but no one is obligated to adopt your hate-fueled fantasies because you're not able to control your emotions.  

I'd tell you to grow up, but at this point in your life, you're just going to get older.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I bet you think Melania is ugly.  

Hint:  She's not.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

Pawn-King-Nine said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


If she didn't have this gig lined up, maybe Creepy Old Joe would have picked her for VP.


----------



## Dick Foster (Aug 24, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


Fuck him. He needs to leave us alone first. I'd settle for him to just leave. As in leave the country he doesn't  deserve to be in.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 24, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Kim Jong-Un have some of his other family members executed? Of was that his father Kim Jong-Il? And how did she manage to put him in a coma?
> ...


You think it was a power grab? Well good for her. Maybe karma will repay her too


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


Of course you do.  You're a piece of crap.


----------



## beautress (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Kim Yo Jong will heal the rift between N. and S. Korea. My prayers are up for reconciliation in which everyone involved will play nice.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You just string words together randomly, don't you?


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 24, 2020)

45 has never met a dictator he did not like.  In the Kim, he loved the asshole.   Not as much Putin of course, I mean he sided with Putin over 15-U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfere int 2016 Election.  

45 is Putin's Rent Boy.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always suspected Hillary would leave the unemploymet line and find a new job.


----------



## daveman (Aug 24, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> 45 has never met a dictator he did not like.  In the Kim, he loved the asshole.   Not as much Putin of course, I mean he sided with Putin over 15-U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfere int 2016 Election.
> 
> 45 is Putin's Rent Boy.


That's nice.  Go play, kid.


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2020)

So  Kim Jong Un is dead again!

What's new.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 24, 2020)

skye said:


> So  Kim Jong Un is dead again!
> 
> What's new.


Revenge of the body snatchers....... Episode 2,345,789


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 24, 2020)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, where does it say to fall in love with the enemies?
> ...


tRump's own words.  "We fell in love".


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Maybe they're trying to make a baby.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 24, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Eeewwww!

Pass the brain bleach please.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Kim Yo Jong could be the most dangerous North Korean ruler in their history it's been said that she's a vicious ruthless person.



Is she Nancy Pelosi or Kamala?


----------



## BigDave (Aug 24, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Yo Jong could be the most dangerous North Korean ruler in their history it's been said that she's a vicious ruthless person.
> ...


More like female Stalin probably


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



What is with this retardation? 

You Commie retards are scraping the bottom of the cesspool you live in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...



So  Nancy Pelosi or Kamala ....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




You're a communist who supports socialized medicine, open borders, free college for illegals, reparations for people never enslaved, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 24, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Agreed.  I, too would like to see unquestionable substantiation.  I look forward to it.  They were writing the little $hit off earlier in the year also.  Being raised and still living to this day as an unapologetic anti-communist and despising all dictators whether of Communist Party control or the divine right of kings, I will not have any Christian regrets if he parts the mortal coil, no matter how much our president treasures their friendship and their exchange of "love letters".



What is it with the Khmer Rouge and the love letter idiocy? Your moronic Russia conspiracy collapsed so you vermin are fabricating and even DUMBER conspiracy theory? 

I swear, the Communists are the dumbest motherfuckers on earth - you fools have no grasp on reality.


----------



## beautress (Aug 24, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> ...


She's planning the next generation miseries on President and has zero caring for the American. Oh, good night all.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 25, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> 45 has never met a dictator he did not like.  In the Kim, he loved the asshole.   Not as much Putin of course, I mean he sided with Putin over 15-U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfere int 2016 Election.
> 
> 45 is Putin's Rent Boy.


Kept your ace alive so far hasn't he ?? Maybe you love the smell of nuclear destruction in the morning ??? Ever heard of keeping your friend's close, but keep your enemies closer ???


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 25, 2020)

The reflex to totally oppose absolutely everything a President does has become the habit of the acrimonious atmosphere of American politics. Under Obama, it was one side, under Trump it is the other. Neither 44 nor 45 were/are great Presidents, but neither is/was always and forever wrong about everything.
It is far too early to know what Trump's Korea efforts did or did not achieve. It has to be said that going to the demarcation line and meeting with Kim was very impressive and encouraging. Those of us who always considered Trump a bad American joke may continue to think that way and still give him credit if and when he does do something positive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> tRump's own words.  "We fell in love".



Oh sure Chang, we believe you. I mean, it's not like you're a pathological liar who has not a hint or shred of integrity or anything.

I'll just hold my breath until you offer a valid and verified quote FROM the president - not one of the hate sites your government funds - saying that...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2020)

bravoactual said:


> 45 has never met a dictator he did not like.  In the Kim, he loved the asshole.   Not as much Putin of course, I mean he sided with Putin over 15-U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfere int 2016 Election.
> 
> 45 is Putin's Rent Boy.



Comrade Traitor - when Potentate Obamugabe met Putin, after he finished sucking Putin't cock, did he sissy slap him?  Was Obama Putin's "rent a fag?"  Obviously Obama loved the asshole - remember how Barry da Fairy told Vlad how flexible he is.

Trump has been far tougher on Putin than any other president in history. Clinton LOVES Vlad.  Vlad paid Bill a cool million to spread propaganda for Russia. Dubya claimed Vlad is the "George Washington or Russia." And cocksucker Barry - I mean in fairness Barry gives head to every many he meets, but come on' Obama swallowed for Vlad.  The irony of the lies by you traitor vermin is astounding. 

Remember kids, only one party conspired with Russia to rig the 2016 election..


----------



## beautress (Aug 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > 45 has never met a dictator he did not like.  In the Kim, he loved the asshole.   Not as much Putin of course, I mean he sided with Putin over 15-U.S. Intelligence Agencies that agreed Russia interfere int 2016 Election.
> ...


Democrat deception should be defunded.


----------



## daveman (Aug 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  I, too would like to see unquestionable substantiation.  I look forward to it.  They were writing the little $hit off earlier in the year also.  Being raised and still living to this day as an unapologetic anti-communist and despising all dictators whether of Communist Party control or the divine right of kings, I will not have any Christian regrets if he parts the mortal coil, no matter how much our president treasures their friendship and their exchange of "love letters".
> ...


Of course.  Rational people don't become Communists.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed.  I, too would like to see unquestionable substantiation.  I look forward to it.  They were writing the little $hit off earlier in the year also.  Being raised and still living to this day as an unapologetic anti-communist and despising all dictators whether of Communist Party control or the divine right of kings, I will not have any Christian regrets if he parts the mortal coil, no matter how much our president treasures their friendship and their exchange of "love letters".
> ...


I never mentioned  the Khmer Rouge.  The Republican Senate under McConnell that confirmed last week, it was the Russians that interfered in the election to support trump.
You have not heard about the love letters and trump and Kim falling in love.  Where have you been?  Under a rock?  Here I will help you.  Here's a link of donnie declaring, they "fell in love".  Distasteful.


			Trump says he and North Korea’s Kim ‘fell in love’


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




So Comrade Traitor, no quote then? Just shit from one of the hate sites.

You Khmer Rouge scum always lie.

As far as the Russians, the ONLY party to conspire with Russia in 2016 were the fuck dick traitor democrats who bought fabricated dirt from the Kremlin and then used it for perjured warrants to spy on the Trump campaign to rig the election and THEN failing that staged a coup based on it.

Everyone from Obama down needs to be stood against a wall and shot. democrats are fucking traitors who are engaged in a violent civil war against America. FUCK the democrats, every last democrat is a pile of shit and a traitor.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 25, 2020)

Look what was on North Korean TV today


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 25, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Look what was on North Korean TV today



Is Obama under that desk polishing his knob? 

They keep reporting this guy dead, but he's pretty young to die of natural causes.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Follow the link doofus, trumps own words speaking of the love letter speak best.  If you do not like the Republican Senate Intelligence committee, complain to Mitch.  Don't whine to me because the Senate says the Russians were responsible for the interference and are still working to interfere again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I did - you have a hate site Goebbels saying what SHE interprets - not the president saying anything.

You Commie clowns are SUCH fucking liars.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Dummy, I don't have a site, hate site or otherwise.  Goebbels is long dead.  I am not sure who "SHE" is.  If referring to whoever was speaking on the site I posted, the posting was for the purpose of the video image, shown and reported widely of the pres at one of his pep rallies, publicly relating the "love letters".  It looked debasing to him, his supporters and our country, in my personal opinion whether you like it or not.  Why don't you just go FK Off?


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Look what was on North Korean TV today






that's why I wasn't worried.... when he dies, he always come back


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Dummy, I don't have a site, hate site or otherwise.  Goebbels is long dead.  I am not sure who "SHE" is.  If referring to whoever was speaking on the site I posted, the posting was for the purpose of the video image, shown and reported widely of the pres at one of his pep rallies, publicly relating the "love letters".  It looked debasing to him, his supporters and our country, in my personal opinion whether you like it or not.  Why don't you just go FK Off?



You are TRULY a moron - no wonder you're a Communist.

You linked to NBC - the Chinese Communist state run news agency - who had a female reporter babbling about what her "feelz" about what the president said were. You did NOT offer a direct quote from the President.

See, you Khmer Rouge scum are notorious fucking liars, so I know in advance you'll pull shit like this, because you always do.


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dummy, I don't have a site, hate site or otherwise.  Goebbels is long dead.  I am not sure who "SHE" is.  If referring to whoever was speaking on the site I posted, the posting was for the purpose of the video image, shown and reported widely of the pres at one of his pep rallies, publicly relating the "love letters".  It looked debasing to him, his supporters and our country, in my personal opinion whether you like it or not.  Why don't you just go FK Off?
> ...


I asked if you prefer some other site showing the same video.  If you remember seeing him talking about his love letters, you are you are more mental than he is.  Pick your own site, I don't care, and then do a search on the dates Kim test fired rockets into the sea.  It didn't stop when the love letters started.  Sorry dude.  Your bad.  Maybe this will help.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

Kim Jong Un is famously in favor of the death penalty for rapists, saying he'd "take them apart, piece by piece, by hand"...he and Trump like this morbid stuff


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2020)

read an article on this today that said:

" North Korea’s state news agency has released new photos of Kim Jong Un amid reports he’s been in a coma for months and ceded some power to his sister. "

can someone explain to me how someone in a coma cedes any power at all, much less picks and chooses which to turn over?


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

iceberg said:


> read an article on this today that said:
> 
> " North Korea’s state news agency has released new photos of Kim Jong Un amid reports he’s been in a coma for months and ceded some power to his sister. "
> 
> can someone explain to me how someone in a coma cedes any power at all, much less picks and chooses which to turn over?


I've read articles that say you don't cede power in North Korea and anytime power is ceded is because the ruler has died(Kim Il Sung and Kim Jong Il). I think he's dead and that video i posted from North Korean TV is a fake.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > read an article on this today that said:
> ...


oh who knows to be honest. but the article i read said he's in a coma and has ceded power to his sister.

i just have no idea how someone in a coma can do that.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 27, 2020)

skye said:


> So  Kim Jong Un is dead again!
> 
> What's new.



Nice avi Skye


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 27, 2020)

iceberg said:


> read an article on this today that said:
> 
> " North Korea’s state news agency has released new photos of Kim Jong Un amid reports he’s been in a coma for months and ceded some power to his sister. "
> 
> can someone explain to me how someone in a coma cedes any power at all, much less picks and chooses which to turn over?



Good observation!


----------



## Blackrook (Aug 27, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...


Link or admit you've made up a fucking lie.


----------



## daveman (Aug 27, 2020)

iceberg said:


> read an article on this today that said:
> 
> " North Korea’s state news agency has released new photos of Kim Jong Un amid reports he’s been in a coma for months and ceded some power to his sister. "
> 
> can someone explain to me how someone in a coma cedes any power at all, much less picks and chooses which to turn over?


I'm sure it's just wild coincidence that he gave power to his sister.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2020)

daveman said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > read an article on this today that said:
> ...


Just seems hard to do in a coma


----------



## San Souci (Aug 28, 2020)

BigDave said:


> According to the The Daily Mail and New York Post Kim Jong Un is in a coma and his sister Kim Yo Jong is running things in North Korea now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.Hope he croaks.


----------



## San Souci (Aug 28, 2020)

daveman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is boarding a plane to visit his bromance love as we speak...
> ...


And Bidens butt buddy.


----------



## daveman (Aug 28, 2020)

iceberg said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'm sure they've had plans for succession in place since forever.  Just in case.


----------



## toastman (Aug 29, 2020)

I guess that’s what happens when you eat dogs


----------

